# My dogs and ferret



## ratsnlabs (Apr 18, 2013)

Tank is the black lab and Bentley the yellow lab.yes Bentley is not the stereotypical lab and is very fit.so is tank but he doesn't like to stand for an side picture.my ferret usually doesn't sleep too much but I can only get pics when he is sleeping because when he is awake he is a tornado lol. His name is Koda Joel aka Koda bear.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

They look GREAT!!!

I love Labs. Yellow is my favorite, but Black Labs are a very close second. 

Your Ferret looks so sweet. By looking at the pictures I can't imagine him being a "tornado", but you really can't tell these things when they're asleep. LOL


----------



## ratsnlabs (Apr 18, 2013)

Kaliloca said:


> They look GREAT!!!
> 
> I love Labs. Yellow is my favorite, but Black Labs are a very close second.
> 
> Your Ferret looks so sweet. By looking at the pictures I can't imagine him being a "tornado", but you really can't tell these things when they're asleep. LOL


Thank you! Yeah he is a tornado when awake.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

your dogs are gorgeous! (and the little ferret monster too!)

i have a ferret so i know what you mean by tornado)


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Your pets are awesome! all are very cute! I hope to own a ferret some day. sounds like theyre hyper! lol


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Awes! I just wanna pet them all!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

